
Go 1.7.1 Released - state_machine
https://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html#go1.7.minor
======
state_machine
The 14 issues tagged 1.7.1:

    
    
      net: retry DNS lookups before failure?
      io: endless loop in MultiReader in Go 1.7
      path/filepath: EvalSymlinks is broken for relative paths on Windows
      net/http/httputil: Proxy terminates HTTP/2 stream before reading response body.
      hash/crc32: wrong output for unaligned input on s390x
      cmd/compile: incorrect assignment to uint64 via pointer converted to *uint16 (new in 1.7)
      doc: deprecation message for Transport.CancelRequest is not correct Documentation
      compress/zlib: Writer appears to ignore underlying writer errors at times.
      net: NATs client can't connect to server when client built with go1.7: "dial tcp: no suitable address found"
      doc: go1.7 release notes include typo for TLSConfig.NextProtos Documentation
      reflect: ChanOf makes "han" types instead of "chan" types
      x/mobile: Binding go mobile framework on iOS 9 with golang1.7rc6 crash when call debug.FreeOSMemory()
      net/http: nil pointer dereference in closeConnIfStillIdle
      website: retina favicon Suggested

~~~
__pid_t
> nil pointer dereference in closeConnIfStillIdle

What happens here? Does Go suffer from boundary access issues that C has? You
know, in Rust, you don't have to worry about that, but is it the same for GO?

~~~
travjones
I think it would produce a runtime error and return a stack trace. Someone
more qualified than me should chime in though...

~~~
justinsaccount
Yes, like this:

    
    
      package main
      
      import "io"
      
      func main() {
      	var foo io.Closer
      	foo.Close()
      }
      justin@t420:/tmp$ go run nil.go 
      panic: runtime error: invalid memory address or nil pointer dereference
      [signal 0xb code=0x1 addr=0x20 pc=0x401023]
      
      goroutine 1 [running]:
      panic(0x463ea0, 0xc82000a140)
      	/usr/lib/go-1.6/src/runtime/panic.go:481 +0x3e6
      main.main()
      	/tmp/nil.go:7 +0x23
      exit status 2

------
abtinf
I really dislike how every point release of certain projects (Go and Gitlab
being prime examples) gets onto the HN frontpage. Even as someone who loves
some of the projects, I find it to be a problem.

Yet I don't want to "flag" the post, because I assume there is some kind of
penalty for the submitter, beyond mere downvoting. Maybe it makes sense to
have some kind of option to indicate a story fits site guidelines, but really
doesn't belong on the front page.

~~~
quickben
Heck, lately one can't even dislike Google's projects here. They have so many
employees in the pr team here that you'll get moded down fast.

Just watch my post tank now for stating this.

~~~
JshWright
"Please don't bait other users by inviting them to downvote you or announce
that you expect to get downvoted."

~~~
themartorana
Also "Please resist commenting about being downvoted. It never does any good,
and it makes boring reading" which I also disagree with. Downvoting here is
sometimes worthy, but often retaliatory/punishment for world-view non-
conformism, and people should be called out on it.

~~~
Retra
If you're not going to spend your Karma Points(TM) on good controversy, why
bother earning it?

